# MBTI types and choise of fursona



## Giesji (Sep 7, 2010)

I was just wondering if personality type and choice of fursona maybe had a connection, cause I had a theory ever since I got interested in the fandom, that people with certain fursonas often had similar personality characteristics.
I'm talking about the MBTI personality types. *You can take a test here*, or any kind of MBTI test for that matter, if you don't know your type  Its actually quite interesting, and if you don't agree completely with the result, try some other tests (because you can score different on different tests) and read about them untill you find the right one.

And then, tell me in this thread, what is your personality type, and what animal is your fursona?
Do you think there could be a connection?

Anyway, I'm INTP, and my fursona is a fox (with a little hint of cat).


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think there's much connection. For example, foxes vary from being gay submissive ravers to straight ninja assassins. 
Cats vary from being prim and proper to downright silly.
In my case, catgirls can be varied from kittenish to downright creepy.


----------



## Rowedahelicon (Sep 7, 2010)

Points for originality, but the results won't come up right.

I'm an INTP, so is my ex, I'm a furry, she isn't.


Being a furry , your fursona is relevant to your personality as a whole, but the MBTI just sets guidelines for your existence.


----------



## Eske (Sep 7, 2010)

There may be a connection for some, but not for most people.

I'm a very strong INFP, my fursona is an Owl/Cat (representing conflicting sides of my personality).  I don't really see a connection there, but perhaps you do?


----------



## Giesji (Sep 7, 2010)

My point is if there might be a connection between the choice of animal and type, not type and being furry. Of cause there is no type for only furries (even though a lot of furries I met reminded me a lot of each other in behavior - but people are different)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

No.
If the furry fandom wasn't created with humanity itself, then it does not have anything with personallity - humanity itself.


----------



## Giesji (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, so you guys who doesnt believe there is any connection, won't even answer the type/fursona animal question, just to attend in this little "experiment" and see if there is a pattern or not?


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

i see little to no commonalities between the 2. i know alot of people who look allot alike and are at the same time nothing alike.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't remember exactly what my personality type was, but I think it was intp. And my fursona is some freaky conglomerate asswings critter so uh. I don't think so.

Biratamese ftw.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

People make up their fursonas.
Either it's fake and not them, or it intentionally equals them, but there is no aspect that makes a true connection.
Choice of fursona changes - it's based on which animal they like the best.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 7, 2010)

I used to be MTRJ, but now I'm mini-SC.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

ISTP - The "Craftsman"

For some reason ISTP sounds like Isotope - do I have a larger or lower mass than others? Am I unique? Am I rare?
Everybody is unique, but I seem to have a lower mass. I can stand on my feet, but I would float very quickly.
My heart is invisible and non existant, and I only rarely have feelings that take space.
My thinking is based on logic and opinions, but when talking with people I would get to the point but not rush.

Introverted Thinking - population 6%
Yeah, it's not that common


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2010)

I am an ENTP and a fox...yep...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Introverted Thinking - population 6%
> Yeah, it's not that common


There's 16 different personality types according to the Myers-Briggs. 100/16 equals six and a quarter.
You're so average.


----------



## Martlie (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm ENTP - The "Originator"
Primary function: Extroverted intuition

I feel like a computer code lol.
Fursona is a german shepherd.

I'm not sure whether there's a connection or not, but it seems like a pretty cool idea. I think it would depend more on whether a person's fursona was designed to reflect themselves thoroughly or some overweight nerd with a muscled-up macro doberman or something lol.
It's a cool concept. I'd be interested to see more results.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 23, 2010)

INTJ.  I don't really identify as one kind of animal, I often rp some kind of shapeshifter.  If I had to pick one kind I'd pick a dragon, but dragons don't have an agreed-upon personality.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 18, 2010)

INTP. The Engineer. I've been thinking of changing my fursona back and forth from a lizard, wolf, raven, and a fox.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 18, 2010)

ESTP. My main fursona is a fox. My secondary is a Citra. Tertiary is a Flareon who really isn't established as a proper fursona yet.
I don't see the point, as a personality type is assigned to an individual, not to a species.


----------



## Icky (Oct 18, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ESTP. My main fursona is a fox. My secondary is a Citra. Tertiary is a Flareon who really isn't established as a proper fursona yet.
> I don't see the point, as a personality type is assigned to an individual, not to a species.


 
I'm also EST, apparently.

Yeah, this whole species-personality type isn't working out for me


----------



## Nex (Oct 18, 2010)

INFP - The Dreamer 2% (1.5% of Males)
 Husky/Wolf mutt. The appeal of this was simply my past as a soldier. Working and living in a tight-knit, team oriented community actually appeals to me, even if I have have a kind of difficult time socializing. That, and wolves and huskies are just awesome to look at and cute as hell.


----------



## Vo (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't think I really chose fursonas based heavily upon personality, but I'll contribute anyway. I've consistently tested (both free and paid) as and identified with the descriptions of INTP over several years. I began as a panther (melanic jaguar) as I somewhat appreciated felines (the rest of the choice was aesthetic) but after a time, switched to "hare" for several reasons:
- Became vegetarian which I found to be incompatible with the image of a cat
- I always wanted to make "jackrabbit" jokes
- Bunnies are cute

I wish I had some really deep reasons for things like this but I don't really give a shit.


----------



## Aden (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not making an account just to take a goddamn personality test.

\what does this say about my personality


----------

